# Looking for an old trance song.. 90s-00s



## Dragon-lover (Jul 20, 2010)

Please.. I've been searching on and off for months now.. *_cries_*...I don't even care about the song anymore.. I just wanna find it so I can prove to myself that it exists.. Hahaha.. 

All I have is what I can remember.. and it's just that the music video for it had a woman cooking a turkey/chicken, throughout the whole song it switches between her and someone running (_I think_)... and then at the end the turkey is sitting on an empty table.. then it just explodes..

PLEASE HELP!!!...


----------



## Dragon-lover (Jul 21, 2010)

Really?... Nobody's heard or seen it?... *_Screams and huffs in frustration_*


----------



## gdzeek (Jul 21, 2010)

not the music video, but I'll probably run into by accident now and go "hey there it is." if so I'll pm you

was there anything that stood out about the beat you remember?


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 21, 2010)

Is it instrumental? Vocal? If vocal, do you remember any words, even just snatches? That video description doesn't ring any bells, I think I'd remember it if I'd seen it.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Jul 27, 2010)

...I listened to 100s of random Trance/techno top 10 lists on youtube.. and alas 5mins ago.. I FOUND IT!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oF-ojEjFkRM&feature=related


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 27, 2010)

Huzzah! And what a weird video.


----------

